# Charging for Lidocaine



## sallen (Oct 10, 2007)

Can you charge for Lidocaine when using it prior to mole removal or pellet implants? If so, what would the code be?


----------



## jek521 (Oct 11, 2007)

Local anesthetic is global to the procedure.


----------



## Charlotte Kay (Nov 14, 2007)

We don't charge for the Lidocaine anymore, it is included in with the procedure. I do believe the code was deleted for lidocaine. But I could be wrong.


----------

